# 2013 Mercury 150 4 Strk EFI 1 yr warranty 8900.00



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Just finished 2013 Mercury EFI 150 has new Mercury powerhead with 1 yr internal warranty serviced top to bottom was used in fresh water only on pontoon boat has new injectors new oil pump new fuel module. Ready to mount Motor only install and shipping available. 281-802-9151


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

reduced


----------

